# Mahoosuc Notch advice



## billski (May 14, 2009)

Looking at doing the Notch as a day trip.  Given that I'm  a slow but very persistent hiker, what's the best route for a round-trip day trip?   Speck pond trail (do the vertical up first) , through the notch and then back out through the notch trail?
According to Magic's report, maybe it's too much for a singe day.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/1792-mahoosuc-notch-speck-pond-old-speck-10-2-3-2004-a.html
Maybe just go up through the notch and back out again?  Or am I crazy?
I'm really just interested in seeing the notch and not in a position to summit and do an overnighter.

 Thanks!


----------



## madman (May 14, 2009)

I would do it in and out it is a realy cool place and if I had to do it in a day this is how I would do it. If you are going soon I would try to find out the conditions it is probably still snow filled.


----------



## Mike P. (May 15, 2009)

It can be done as a day hike by very fit hikers.

Depending on how my plans next week go, I may be doing Goose Eye + a couple of others & descending the Notch trail back to the road.  I could poke my head in & see how much snow there is.

On a good day though I'll be in the Presidentials though.


----------



## kingdom-tele (May 19, 2009)

don't know how you hike but I would recommend an overnight, you could hike into speck pond, drop your gear and head for the notch for  the day, there's a great little stream, especially early in summer to play in and goofing in the notch is a blast

yes there will be snow, likely unitl end of june

speck pond is one of the best places on earth (to me), why rush by


----------



## billski (May 19, 2009)

I am going mid July.   It's definitely on my to-do list, I appreciate all the input!


----------



## Beetlenut (May 19, 2009)

You can take a dirt logging road out of Gorham, to a trailhead within about 2 1/2 miles of the notch. An easy day hike to the notch past a nice swimming hole. I hit it in July and going into the notch was like hitting air conditioning. There was still trapped snow down in some of the bolder caves!


----------



## billski (May 20, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> You can take a dirt logging road out of Gorham, to a trailhead within about 2 1/2 miles of the notch. An easy day hike to the notch past a nice swimming hole. I hit it in July and going into the notch was like hitting air conditioning. There was still trapped snow down in some of the bolder caves!



I was planning approach from Success Pond Road.  Is that the same thing you are thinking of?

Trolling viewsfromthetop leads to a story and photos about a moose that perished in there.  Ugh.


----------

